# Does this look like butcher paper?



## jcbigler (Nov 24, 2015)

Found this stuff in the craft section at Wal-Mart. Does it look like butcher paper?

Would you use it to smoke with? 

It feels like just normal paper. doesn't feel or smell like it has any wax or coatings or scents. 













IMG_20151124_240002811-2.jpg



__ jcbigler
__ Nov 24, 2015


















IMG_20151124_240123939-2.jpg



__ jcbigler
__ Nov 24, 2015


----------



## foamheart (Nov 24, 2015)

LOL.. I just used regular brown packing paper and it worked fine. But I am guessing its what you are going to use it for that determines what you use. I have used parchment paper, best way to decide is ask your butcher for a small piece to compare. Its all about your intended use. The brown packing papper worked fine and it had brisket and pickle juice in it. I did double wrap it though.













IMG_6352.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 24, 2015


----------



## bellevue (Nov 24, 2015)

No its not butcher paper. It is paper used for bagging as it is strong and stretchable. Same stuff they used for bagging in most stores before switching to plastic. Once wet though it justs turns to mush so becareful how much liquid you want it to withstand. Craft or Kraft paper comes in different weights for different strengths. If it feeels light, and that roll looks light weight, you will need to wrap several times as mentioned by Foamheart.


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 24, 2015)

Paper for cooking seems to be one of those hard things to get good info on. I tried doing some research on the differences and there isn't much info out there. The main point that I could find is that butcher paper and parchment paper are not the same (butcher paper is porous and parchment is not). My FIL used to work at a paper mill and he said that different papers have additives in it so it maintains it strength when wet (as bellevue mentioned) so if the craft paper does not have those additives it wouldn't work in your situation. I would stick with paper that is specifically marked as unwaxed butcher paper to make sure you are getting exactly what you need. I bought a huge roll of it on Amazon for $30 that will probably last me forever.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2015)

Amazon specifically lists "Butcher" papers....    I'm gonna guess that "Butcher" paper does NOT have recycled paper as part of a component...     Who knows where recycled paper has been ???   Some places would not go good with food I eat.....

As far as looks goes....   I can't tell...

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=garden&field-keywords=butcher+paper


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 24, 2015)

Ditto , check a Grocer Supply like GFS ...


----------

